
I'm working on an app that helps devs with their work, what do you think? - blindinglight
Hello guys,<p>I&#x27;m working on a desktop app that helps (mostly) web developers with their work. The main purpose of this app is to simplify and accelerate the boring and repetitive tasks you do while working on your projects. It also contains timers and rest functionality (like work x minutes, rest x minutes), hosts file gui editor, ssh config, known hosts, etc. So I have many ideas to implement, I&#x27;m really at the beginning of my journey, but I&#x27;m passionate about it.<p>I wrote about this project and in more detail on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.moonphase.io - I would be really happy if you would read it and give me some feedback. I&#x27;ll also write blog posts regularly about my work and the challenges I&#x27;m facing. I&#x27;m really new to the online hacker community, but I really like the openness here, that&#x27;s why I&#x27;m posting this question, hoping to get your opinions.<p>Thank you! :)
======
brudgers
I recommend this article: [https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-
product-process/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-
process/)

It recommends making something and putting it in front of potential users to
get feedback. It is consistent with "Lean" methods. Lean methods focus on
shipping and come from manufacturing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lean_manufacturing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lean_manufacturing)

Good luck.

~~~
blindinglight
Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it. :) I'll read that article for
sure. I have a working app (not mvp yet) and I'm planning to share some
screenshots and write about the features in more detail soon.

~~~
brudgers
A working app can be an MVP because it can be shown to potential users...and
maybe because minimum viable product is a process?

~~~
blindinglight
You have a point, but I think I need at least one week work on it before I can
show it without shame. More than half of the functionality is missing and I
want to show some of its potential. I'm a bit afraid if I show it with its
current state it may scare away users. I don't want people to think it's
another useless app (because it won't be, I'm developing it mainly for myself,
so I know it's valuable for me). What if I post progress updates and some
screenshots or gifs before releasing a beta? What do you think?

~~~
brudgers
I've heard it suggested that when people put up with buggy incomplete
software, it suggests that even the buggy incomplete version solves a
meaningful problem for those people.

Putting something out in the world is hard because people will probably ignore
it and those that don't ignore it will probably say something bad about it
because saying something bad is easier than ignoring the bad and seeing the
good and because it is easier to say something bad about something another
person has built than to build something better (or as good or even worse).

The hard part is often talking to people (also called sales).

~~~
blindinglight
Yeah, ignorance is really demotivating. I don't fear criticism even if it's
negative, but it's pretty hard to get people to react to something. I'll think
about the things you wrote, I'm truly appreciate your replies. Thank you
again!

------
blindinglight
I wrote a quick update about the timers functionality here:
[https://blog.moonphase.io/update-timers/](https://blog.moonphase.io/update-
timers/)

Also there is a gif so you can see the app in action!

